
Microsoft lays off journalists to replace them with AI - saravana85
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/30/21275524/microsoft-news-msn-layoffs-artificial-intelligence-ai-replacements
======
intended
I bet that This will come under the “what could possibly go wrong.” In a few
years time.

------
Xoltus
Maybe Microsoft hires Tay[1] as one of their new AI journalists.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tay_(bot)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tay_\(bot\))

------
osobo
I just see a bunch of portal editors seeing fired. A guy picking through
blurbs to post on a channel is not a journalist. Basically MS starts doing
what everybody else has been doing all along: curation by algorithm.

